# Solved: Accessing Networking scanning with Brother MFC-7820N in a LAN



## sumantht2020 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi guys,
I am working in a company where we have network attached Brother MFC-7820N all in one with a CAT5 Cable directly as it has networking features inbuilt in it. We use SBS server 2003 and all windows xp professional workstations . We are not able to access the network scanning option. It always gives the errror "cc031 scanning cannot be done " . I had also installed the patch given by brother support site But still nothing works... May i know why is it happening. Solutions please..


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you running any software firewalls?


----------



## sumantht2020 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nope we are not runnning any firewalls. But we have sophos anti virus system installed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'd ask Brother tech support what the error indicates.


----------



## sumantht2020 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you John..Hope they will respond and I will also log a ticket for Brother tech support..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take a look at this:

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/49727-brother-mfc-network-scanning-2.html"]

Quote:

Originally Posted by camd

I have a Brother MFC-7820n (all-in-one). It works really great, except that I can't scan over the network to my Mac (OS 10.4). From the scanner, I can select 'scan' and the scanner 'sees' both my PC and my Mac. I can get it to send the image to my PC, but my Mac give me an error (either CC031 or MTW005) and says the scanner is not connected. Funny thing is, I can print to it just fine. Likewise, I can 'see' the scanner from my Mac, but get the same errors.

There must be something wrong with the TWAIN driver. Brother has a patch to solve this for Windows which seems to work... but not for OS X!

I've spent 1.5 hours on the phone with Brother, and they don't have any online tech support ... Any ideas?

camd.

I have noticed the same problem with my Brother MFC 7820 N, connected via network (but old fashioned ethernet cables - not wireless).

Error codes read: MWT012 and/or CC031, depending on the application.

First, I was shocked and confused as
- printing worked properly
- scanning did not.

The solutions - which at least works in my case - has some absence of logics, but you do not need to understand everything in life...

I realised (after unsuccessfully reinstalling the usual software/suites/new drivers) that the network IP of the MFC hs changed (without any active action of mine - except some runs of ONYX and/or Maintenance 3.7, to clean up the system in general).

When I first installed my MFC, I noticed it received the internal network IP:

192.168.0.3

which I blocked into my Safari Menue in order to directly call the printer (to tell him that I care...and to read the consumption of toner etc...)

Occasionally clicking on the menue button for it, guess what: no printer any longer under IP 192.168.0.3!
It must have decided to move to another IP without telling me!
I found it again at IP 192.168.0.5.
So I called him up, and forced him to rechange the IP back to the old one.
Guess even further:
Scanning works again!
And his (never call him an it - he has life) printing abilities weren't changed either!
So I simply blocked any further attempt to understand the Why's (prining yes but not scanning, then both priniting and scanning possible after the reset of the IP).

Resume: To overcome MWT012 / CC031: simply remind your Brother MFC to his old IP number![/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## sumantht2020 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hii John,
Thanq for the reply.. But We are completely windows based network.. we dont have any Mac's inside our network.. and also the IP changining issue is not possible in our network.. because we use static IP's for each of them because we are a medium scale company.. Any more solutions and suggestions please...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Only the previous one to see if Brother can help.


----------



## sumantht2020 (Sep 10, 2008)

Expecting some help today from you people..


----------



## sumantht2020 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hii guys.. Dont worry.. I got the solution.. just restart the brother all in one once after installing control center 2.0. It works fine.. but only if there is no restricted firewall in the LAN.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sorry we didn't have the answer for this one, glad it all worked out.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

